# 2096 tractor



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a caseIH 2096 tractor that the transmission is going out. Otherwise it is a sound traitor and has served me well. I have been told it could cost $10000 to repair it which would be close to the worth of the tractor once repaired. Is there a cheaper way to repair it or would I be better off to salvage it out and get a different tractor?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Waterway64 said:


> I have a caseIH 2096 tractor that the transmission is going out. Otherwise it is a sound traitor and has served me well. I have been told it could cost $10000 to repair it which would be close to the worth of the tractor once repaired. Is there a cheaper way to repair it or would I be better off to salvage it out and get a different tractor?


Can you get a working transmission from a tractor salvage yard? Or can you sell to someone who can do the trans repair?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Unless the housing is ruined, that number has to be based on an astronomical dealer service rate and replacing every single part. You should be able to do it for three grand at an independent shop. And if you get lucky it will be the torque limiter and not the actual powershift and you'll be out the door for a thousand or so. Don't run it until it grenades or you will be looking at a higher bill. If you keep it to clutch packs (which is highly unlikely that you'd need all of them) and independent labor, your tractor will be easily worth repairing.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, wait, I meant to say "you can just sell it to me  "


----------



## Redbaler (Jun 10, 2011)

I thought the same thing with my 2094 last year. Turns out a sticky valve and a new circuit board took care of the problem. My bill was 900.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Maybe try asking on the forum at redpowermagazine.com. There are a couple techs on there that have seen about everything.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

What symptoms is it exhibiting?


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

The tractor first developed a steady click in forth gear like a cog broke off a gear. Now when I am clutching it it will sometimes lock up and it has a rattle to the right side. I have stopped using it and am just trying to decide what to do with it.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh, I was assuming a power shift issue and not a gear issue. That would be much harder to figure before you have it apart because who knows what that chunk of steel may have scarred already.


----------

